# Truing Mavic Ksyrium SL rear



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a question for the experienced wheel builders/mechanics on the board. I have a set of Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels. The rear has developed a slight wobble. I have purchased the appropriate spoke wrench and a bladed spoke holder. I assume I true these just like "normal" wheels. Is there anything I need to know before I dive in? Please advise.

I have a reasonable amount of experience building and repairing wheels. Just want to make sure I am not missing something. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes it is trued the same as any other wheel


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Make sure to secure the bladed spoke close to the nip while trueing. This will apply the lowest torsional force possible to the spoke minimizing the chances of one of the spokes getting twisted up while trueing.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

Understood. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Also, keep in mind you're screwing the nipple into the rim, not the nipple onto the spoke. As such, they turn the opposite direction you may be used to for tightening.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Figured that out*

Thanks for pointing this out. I have already fixed the wheel and had to figure out which direction to turn the nipples on my own. This led to a "duh, slap the forehead" kind of moment.

When I got into the project, I found that the rim actually had a ding in the braking surface (probably from the pothole I hit really hard...) I took this out with block of wood a hammer and an 6" spike. I turned the spike around and used the flat head (covered with electrical tape) as a big wide punch. Worked perfectly. +1 for making it up as you go.

The wheel is perfectly rideable but clearly the rim is damaged and it is impossible to have the wheel true and all of the spokes at an even tension. Used my Park TM-1 and Park's spiffy Excel workbook to dial it in a best I could. Still, I will replace the rim when I get around to it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

nhluhr said:


> Also, keep in mind you're screwing the nipple into the rim, not the nipple onto the spoke. As such, they turn the opposite direction you may be used to for tightening.


you're correct on your first point, but the nipple turns the same direction a normal nipple would...as you're looking at it. you do the same thing you'd do w/ a normal wheel.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> you're correct on your first point, but the nipple turns the same direction a normal nipple would...as you're looking at it. you do the same thing you'd do w/ a normal wheel.


oops, you're absolutely right... been awhile since I've had Ksyriums.

clearly a left-hand thread:


----------



## vladvm (May 4, 2010)

Let me know where you find rim replacement


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

vladvm said:


> Let me know where you find rim replacement


any shop that sells Mavic wheels can get a new rim, they're easy to re-build.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The only lesson I have learned from truing zircal spoke wheels is the threads are very narrow. Meaning small adjustments make big differences.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

spookyload said:


> The only lesson I have learned from truing zircal spoke wheels is the threads are very narrow. Meaning small adjustments make big differences.


The the word you're looking for is "coarse" threading.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm about to do the same, did you lube the nipple? If so what is the best lube?


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*No lube required*

No lube is required. Mavic's tech docs refer to the nipples as "self-locking". 

If I understand it correctly, there are little bushings between the nipple and the spoke head that replace the need for any other lube on that interface. as for the nipple threads, they turned just fine without adding anything. I assume that Mavic preps them with something at the factory.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks, I have just ordered a truing stand from the US (I'm in Oz) I also got a tension gauge, dish tool (no idea if I'll ready this or if the stand will suffice) and some gauges for the stand (I'm a perfectionist). 

I have been reading as much as I can about truing wheels and was hoping I could get some real world tips on how to perfect this. My concern is that once you get lateral true you may have thrown out the tension, if you get the right tension you may throw out the lateral true, not to mention once you get that right you may have thrown the radial true, dishing and tension I actually get!

Is it just that there is an acceptable tolerance for all and you get them all as close as possible or is tension 1st then lateral then radial? I'd love to hear how the pros get this perfect (or close to).

I will add that the reason I am doing this myself is that I have 3 bikes and intend to be able to true my mates bikes as well, the mechanics is a hobby for me and I enjoy stuffing around and learning how to do things. I know that in order to ride I can easily get my wheels into good shape, for fun I want to get them as perfect as I can!


----------



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Good info, thanks!


----------

